

Evolution of Web design - csomar
http://cssmysite.com

======
jasonkester
Nice. You missed "1999 Heavy", with its big swooping 3d-edged curves, 9-image
table-based rounded buttons, "mystery meat" image-based navigation, and 400kb
pageloads back in the day of the 56k modem.

I've kept my old eMachines box running in the corner these past 10 years, and
it's still waiting for the NetZero homepage to load (using its NetZero dialup
account of course).

~~~
mortenjorck
Hah, I built one of those right around that time! A few years later, I went to
design school and gradually came to understand the horrors I had wrought.

------
AlexMuir
Someone should do design around the world too. In the US people still seem to
love the textured background and serif fonts.

Eg <http://www.remax.com/> vs <http://www.remax.co.uk/>

They also seem to like using posed photos of people:

<http://www.verizon.com/> vs <http://www.vodafone.co.uk>

Anything else anyone's picked up?

------
powrtoch
Really, the FrontPage one is infinitely better than all the actual FrontPage
sites I remember from the era.

~~~
derefr
I'd love to see what a modern, talented web designer could do with an old copy
of Frontpage. It would be a bit like the chiptune musicians who hack on 8-bit
sound DSPs :)

------
cmurphycode
This is great! But are Dark and Grunge really the two latest? It seemed
chronological up to Web 2.0, Textures, and even Minimal...but I don't
understand why Dark and Grunge come after.

~~~
zephjc
The Web 2.0 one looked like a bad attempt at the whole Web 2.0 look - the
gradients should have been a lot more subtle.

~~~
saint-loup
I assume that's on purpose.

------
RyanMcGreal
+1 for using straight markup to create the "Flash" iteration.

------
feverishaaron
This looks like design trends of the non-designer. I've found that web design
has improved greatly over the past few years, as best practices and technology
have "aligned" with designers' vision.

~~~
mortenjorck
I think part of it is also that designers and developers have come to see each
other less as the "other" and collaborate more closely.

An increase in the number of designers learning CSS and developers learning
rules of composition certainly hasn't hurt, either.

------
josefresco
Where is last year's photo-realistic trend or the _dark ages_ of 2000-2005
before AJAX and web 2.0?

